# Quick question for Cherub owners



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

The Fracino site says the dimension for depth is 48cm. Is this measurement just the machine or does it include the portafilter poking out?

My current Gaggia Classic is 23cm, but with the Portafilter is more like 35cm,which makes it sound a lot bigger than it actually is.

Im desperately trying to find room in the kitchen, but at 48cm just for the structure of the machine its too deep for my worktop, even in the one corner I could possibly try to fit it in. If the portafilter adds an extra 10-11cm, I might be able to convince the wife and make it fit.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats the machine only.

Realistically you need 20" from the wall to the front edge of the drip tray. The PF sticks out roughly 25" from the back wall when loosely installed

Probably not what you wanted to hear. Can you install it diagonally in a corner ? Not ideal but if youre moving house soon you may get away with it for a short time


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wont go in the corner no, I loose quite a bit as the boiler is in that corner and the pipes mean the machine can only push back so far. It will be half way over the sink if it went there!

End of worktop from the wall is only about 50cm, but there are sockets on the back wall which stick out and take away space meaning the machine would be teetering on the edge and get bashed every time the PF was installed.

Bummer, sticking with the Gaggia I guess.


----------



## Kev1888 (Jan 5, 2014)

The 45cm is from the back to the end of the drip tray. With the portafilter in it almost 60 cm I'm afraid.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

tcr4x4 said:


> Wont go in the corner no, I loose quite a bit as the boiler is in that corner and the pipes mean the machine can only push back so far. It will be half way over the sink if it went there!
> 
> End of worktop from the wall is only about 50cm, but there are sockets on the back wall which stick out and take away space meaning the machine would be teetering on the edge and get bashed every time the PF was installed.
> 
> Bummer, sticking with the Gaggia I guess.


Don't keep the PF in. Put it in before you make a coffee, quick flush to warm it up. Then take it put after .


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Still won't fit, even with no PF.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nice to see you active again tom!


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> nice to see you active again tom!


Glad to be back! Got sidetracked with other hobbies and things for a while!

Dont happen to have a tiny Hx machine hidden away in your man cave do you? Lol.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

hx and small is a tough one tom, the oscar is the most compact, but there are other options that are an upgrade over the classic, the vibiemme domobar single boiler is a great little machine more than capable of multiple drinks...


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Think the oscar is the biggest I could go, but its fugly and that steam knob would drive me wild if you have to turn it as much as I've seen in videos.

Not really sure what I want, I need something that's capable of making 5 or 6 lattes one after another quickly, or quicker than the classic anyway. Buy the time I've made them, the visitors are on the way home!

Will have to give you a ring and pick your brains sometime soon when I'm not quite so busy.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

tcr4x4 said:


> Think the oscar is the biggest I could go, but its fugly and that steam knob would drive me wild if you have to turn it as much as I've seen in videos.
> 
> Not really sure what I want, I need something that's capable of making 5 or 6 lattes one after another quickly, or quicker than the classic anyway. Buy the time I've made them, the visitors are on the way home!
> 
> Will have to give you a ring and pick your brains sometime soon when I'm not quite so busy.


There was someone on coffee geek modded the oscar out with a steam paddle from a musica but a phage to do . Wait Til you move and get your dream machine ...


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Saw that oscar mod on youtube, looked rather involved and not the prettiest mod!

I could wait, and that's the sensible option, but where is the fun in being sensible?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

tcr4x4 said:


> Saw that oscar mod on youtube, looked rather involved and not the prettiest mod!
> 
> I could wait, and that's the sensible option, but where is the fun in being sensible?


Good man! There is no fun. Correct answer


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Take the boiler out

Glad I could help


----------

